# [SOLVED] Restoring Windows XP to Factory Settings Without a Recovery CD



## Rockafeller (Feb 27, 2007)

I have a Windows XP Desktop computer that is a Compaq Presario. I have had since 2002. It has had several viruses and spyware on it throughout the years. But I would always use this trick to restore it to its factory settings without a CD. I would turn it on and hold the "F10" key (or "F8", it's been a while, I forget) And then I'd select "Destructive Disk Recovery" And I would follow the steps, testing speakers, selecting an antivirus etc. Once I did this, it would run like a charm. Brand new. Fast and clean.

I have another Windows XP Home Edition computer, but this one is an ACER Laptop computer. And it is not working the same. I've tried holding F9, F10, F11, F12, none of these buttons give me any options. It just goes straight to windows. F8 however, does, but not the options I need. It only has system restore (Which isn't the factory settings thing that I want) And it has a few other options like running in safe mode etc..

My question is.. Is there any way to reinstall the Operating System on this laptop without buying a Windows XP installation disc? Do they even sell those anymore?!


----------



## Abdus947 (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Restoring Windows XP to Factory Settings Without a Recovery CD*

If you're trying to restore your laptop back to the factory install or 'how it was when you got it' then follow these simple steps. (WARNING: The following process will COMPLETELY erase ALL the data on your laptop, please make sure you have backed up everything you don't want to lose before proceeding!)

Step 1. *Switch* your *laptop on*.

2. After a few seconds the screen will clear and the text with *RMR* will appear at the top left of the screen for a few seconds. 

3. *Hold* down *both* the *shift keys* while RMR is displayed.

4. In the enter password box, *type* the password *rmrcfp* and *press enter*.

5. A blue screen with a menu will appear. *Press R* on your keyboard to: *RESTORE FROM BACKUP(using extended memory) *.

6. When asked if you want to verify the backup, *press Y* on the keyboard. This will verify that the back up is intact.

7.When asked if you want to restore your computer to the factory default *press Y* to do so.

8. Once the restore is complete, you will get a prompt: "you must reset your computer now!" 

9. *Press Ctrl + Alt + Del simultaneously*.

10. The computer will restart, once restarted *do not* touch the computer or mouse as the windows is being configured and *may restart* itself *several times*.

11. Once the shutdown button appears wait until the disk activity light slows from rapid activity to occasional flashes.

12. Now *click Shutdown*.

After it shuts down leave it for *30 seconds* and then you are free to use it. It will start up as it did when you first got it.


----------



## Rockafeller (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: Restoring Windows XP to Factory Settings Without a Recovery CD*

Alright, Problem is I dont think Im getting a screen with RMR at all. It shows a screen with ACER on it then it goes right to the Windows XP loading screen. tried holding both SHIFT buttons but no luck.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Restoring Windows XP to Factory Settings Without a Recovery CD*

Try this: Acer Aspire System Recovery Partition | PCTechBytes


----------



## Rockafeller (Feb 27, 2007)

*Re: Restoring Windows XP to Factory Settings Without a Recovery CD*

Thank you both for answering me. I have done the system recovery using spunk.funk's link


----------

